# Oh hey. Verizon Fastboot Files.



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/320-fastboot-files-gingerbread-235-cdma-droid-razr-xt912-verizon-usa-fastboot-files/

:0


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

I just posted on DF about that. Tricking awesome!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital Cha0s (Jul 24, 2011)

I think I now love this phone, even after as much as I hated it to begin with big thanks to all involved


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes yes yes yes yes no...wait yes!!!!! Thank you!! Now unlocked bootloader? Ok... i wont be greedy (until next week)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

This is just icing on the cake for me today. VZW swapped out my bionic for a razr because all of the problems I had. Let the crack flashing begin...


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome to the darkside my friend! I got over non swappable batteries after holding the razr for 5 minutes. You will love this phone! This is everything my bionic should have been. Welcome...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

EVERYONE MIRROR IT NOW!!!!! I will too as soon as i get back to my computer. Yesssssssss!!!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

It's already been mirrored like 4x on people's own sites. We're good


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> It's already been mirrored like 4x on people's own sites. We're good


Lol I may have gotten a little over-excited... can you blame me? I don't wanna see Moto get all lame on these like they did with the X and start C&D-ing people... whatta bunch of punks! Why can't we all just get along?? Haha

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

_base2 said:


> EVERYONE MIRROR IT NOW!!!!! I will too as soon as i get back to my computer. Yesssssssss!!!
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


it's on my dropbox too so if by any freak chance all that porn crashes my computer, i'll have the backup lol


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> it's on my dropbox too so if by any freak chance all that porn crashes my computer, i'll have the backup lol


LOL

/10char

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

asked this in the diff thread but hopefully someone can answer. The bionic didnt allow a stock rom OTA reflash after a restore if you had already gotten the updated radio/kernel. How is the RAZR diff and does allow it?


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> asked this in the diff thread but hopefully someone can answer. The bionic didnt allow a stock rom OTA reflash after a restore if you had already gotten the updated radio/kernel. How is the RAZR diff and does allow it?


It doesn't? I did it three or four times... restored a .886 system via fastboot then accepted the OTA for 5.5.893 and each time it installed properly ...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

_base2 said:


> It doesn't? I did it three or four times... restored a .886 system via fastboot then accepted the OTA for 5.5.893 and each time it installed properly ...
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


Hmm, weird. I remember alot of people having issues with it getting ,multiple fails, not just those who jumpted to 5.7 or 5.8. Hey what ever tho, Im just happy this works... let the ROMs begin


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> asked this in the diff thread but hopefully someone can answer. The bionic didnt allow a stock rom OTA reflash after a restore if you had already gotten the updated radio/kernel. How is the RAZR diff and does allow it?


I don't know if the razr has this problem going back from the OTA but to fix my bionic, I used dhacker's r3l3as3d to get back to 886, but it'd boot into flashboot failed on startup and I had to go to "reboot normal". To fix that, how I did it on my bionic, was download moto-fastboot and use adb to flash just one img file (preinstall.img). After the successful flash, it allowed me to boot up normally instead of going into flashboot. Kind of a pain in the arse and I'll have to do it again when I send the bionic in.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> I don't know if the razr has this problem going back from the OTA but to fix my bionic, I used dhacker's r3l3as3d to get back to 886, but it'd boot into flashboot failed on startup and I had to go to "reboot normal". To fix that, how I did it on my bionic, was download moto-fastboot and use adb to flash just one img file (preinstall.img). After the successful flash, it allowed me to boot up normally instead of going into flashboot. Kind of a pain in the arse and I'll have to do it again when I send the bionic in.


Same sorta thing I did except I flashed system.img bc I was trying to unroot / restore to bone stock and accept the OTA so i could send it back to Vzw as well... pain the but yes, but a lot better than a phone that drops data constantly no matter what lol soooo glad I have the razr now... SUCH an awesome device!

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Same sorta thing I did except I flashed system.img bc I was trying to unroot / restore to bone stock and accept the OTA so i could send it back to Vzw as well... pain the but yes, but a lot better than a phone that drops data constantly no matter what lol soooo glad I have the razr now... SUCH an awesome device!
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


I'm excited. Thinking of stalking the fed ex man to get it now. I got my pops a razr last night and it is smooth. He's going from the nokia 6019i (never sent a text in his life) to a dual core smartphone lol.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Same sorta thing I did except I flashed system.img bc I was trying to unroot / restore to bone stock and accept the OTA so i could send it back to Vzw as well... pain the but yes, but a lot better than a phone that drops data constantly no matter what lol soooo glad I have the razr now... SUCH an awesome device!
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


yeah I did the minimal first in rsd lite to get the system.img on there, then did r3l3as3d...guess I could have done it the easy way lol


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> I'm excited. Thinking of stalking the fed ex man to get it now. I got my pops a razr last night and it is smooth. He's going from the nokia 6019i (never sent a text in his life) to a dual core smartphone lol.


Lol! He's going to have some catching up to do! I can see it now... "But what is an APP? And WHY do I need those?" Haha you'll dig the Razr... in all honesty, it's the phone that the Bionic SHOULD'BE been. Imo it's the best quality phone I've ever seen, touched, held... ever. Now if we could just get that pesky bootloader unlocked lol

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> yeah I did the minimal first in rsd lite to get the system.img on there, then did r3l3as3d...guess I could have done it the easy way lol


Lol the easy way is always nice... coming from someone who spaced in RSD and tried to flash the wrong file and caused my own issue in the first place... I'm just that smooth. I haven't felt like such a n00b in a looong time haha yeah between 43v3r / r3l3as3d and p3's one-clicks I didn't even need to touch rsdlite... Take THAT M...

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Lol! He's going to have some catching up to do! I can see it now... "But what is an APP? And WHY do I need those?" Haha you'll dig the Razr... in all honesty, it's the phone that the Bionic SHOULD'BE been. Imo it's the best quality phone I've ever seen, touched, held... ever. Now if we could just get that pesky bootloader unlocked lol
> 
> [ sent from _base2 ]


complex magazine came out with a list of the top 25 smartphones of 2011. I think the bionic was 3 and the razr was 7...WTF? Of course, they named the iphone 1. I actually agree on that part. Any phone that kills Steve Jobs deserves to be 1 in my book.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> complex magazine came out with a list of the top 25 smartphones of 2011. I think the bionic was 3 and the razr was 7...WTF? Of course, they named the iphone 1. I actually agree on that part. Any phone that kills Steve Jobs deserves to be 1 in my book.


I stand corrected. Apparently it was a PC that killed Steve Jobs...pancreatic cancer...

Too soon?


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> complex magazine came out with a list of the top 25 smartphones of 2011. I think the bionic was 3 and the razr was 7...WTF? Of course, they named the iphone 1. I actually agree on that part. Any phone that kills Steve Jobs deserves to be 1 in my book.


Razr was 7??? Wtf... THEY CANNOT BE TRUSTED.

[ sent from _base2 ]


----------

